# Klimaanlage für den Sommer



## Desrupt0r (20. Mai 2019)

*Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Da ich letztes Jahr im Sommer durch die Hitze fast krepiert bin, möchte ich mir dieses Jahr eine Klimaanlage zulegen. Das Zimmer das ich kühlen möchte ist wirklich klein, maximal 20m², eher kleiner. 

Anforderungen:
Maximal 500€
Nicht extrem laut, so dass man noch entspannt Netflix schauen kann
Kein extremer Stromverbrauch
Soll das Zimmer wirklich KÜHLEN, nicht nur Luft durch die Gegend wirbeln. 

Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen hier posten könntet!


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ich such gerade den Thread aus dem letzten Jahr.

Aber ich kann dir jetzt schon prophezeien, deine Anforderungen stehen sich gegenseitig im Weg.

Die Kosten gehen schnell ins 4fache deiner Vorstellung, der Stromverbrauch ist enorm hoch, gleichzeitig ist es nicht besonders sinnvoll sich in dem Raum dauerhaft aufzuhalten (Netflix) denn damit steigt der Verbrauch ewig weiter. Erklärt wurde, dass es sinnvoller sein, einzelne (Schlaf-) Räume 2-3 Stunden vorm Schlafen abzukühlen. Ob das Alles leise genug ist, dürfte eine Frage des Preises und Einbau's sein. 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand anderes den Thread aus dem letzten Sommer noch zur Hand. Ich such mal weiter.


Ich denke der wars:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...er-ist-mir-zu-warm.html?highlight=klimaanlage


----------



## Johnny_Burke (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Was genau möchtest du denn nun wissen? 

Möchtest du eine mobile Klimaanlage kaufen? 
Dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, die Dinger sind idR. laut und verbrauchen recht viel Strom. Die Hitze muss man über einen Schlauch nach draußen leiten können (durchs Fenster, Wand, etc.). Von der Kühlleistung her, kann ich nichts zu sagen. 

Oder suchst du nach einer Split-Klimaanlage?


----------



## Laudian (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Maximal 500€



Wie stellst du dir das vor? Für 500€ wirst du gerade eben jemanden finden, der dir ein Loch in die Wand haut, in dem du die Klimaanlage dann einbauen kannst. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Es gibt auch mobile Klimaanlagen. Dafür ist keine große Montage notwendig.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ja Meine Güte, vielleicht ist hier auch nicht jeder Spezialist in jedem Gebiet. 

@ Mod: Kann man sich drüber lustig machen, zeugt aber eher von eigener Beschränktheit.

Für Alle die es 3 mal vorgelesen brauchen, er will ein Zimmer (20m²) kühlen, es soll leise sein und auch ihn beim Netflix gucken abkühlen.

Nun scheint ihm die passende Vorstellung der passenden Geräte zu fehlen, erklärt es ihm doch einfach mal, warum das für den Preis nicht geht.

Wirklich ganz schön kompliziert hier, omfg.


----------



## Laudian (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Es gibt auch mobile Klimaanlagen. Dafür ist keine große Montage notwendig.



Und dann darf man durchs offene Fenster einen Schlauch nach draußen legen, damit die warme Luft auch möglichst schnell wieder ins Zimmer reinkommt? Da steigt der Stromverbrauch ins unermessliche und leiser wird es mit Sicherheit auch nicht.

Wenn man einen Raum kühlen möchte, muss die warme Luft halt irgendwo anders hin. Also durch das Fenster raus, in einen anderen Raum (durch eine offene Tür auch sinnlos) oder indem man Wasser erwärmt und regelmäßig austauscht... Oder eben ein Loch in der Wand für die Klimaanlage.

IMHO installiert man sich entweder eine vernünftige Split-Klimaanlage oder lässt es direkt bleiben. Alles andere ist weder leise noch stromsparend.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Fenster kann man abdichten, sodass der warme Luftrückfluss etwas gestoppt wird. 
Einige von dir genannte Kritikpunkte hatte ich bereits selber beschrieben, bisschen lesen wäre da hilfreich.
Ich besitze selber eine Split-Klimaanlage, aber ich informiere grundsätzlich auch über Alternativen die nicht so teuer und nicht so aufwendig sind, einfach weil sie existieren. Ob ich davon ein Fan bin oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Die Nachtteile einer mobilen Klimaanlage hatte ich ja bereits aufgelistet. Wofür ich mich am Ende entschieden habe, habe ich ja auch erwähnt. 
14-Tage Rückgaberecht existiert weiterhin. Nur so als Tipp für die Leute, die es gerne mal ausprobieren möchten aber kein Geld für eine Split haben. 
Ahja, und es steht offen, ob der TE zur Miete wohnt oder Eigentum besitzt... nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ich fahre erstmal heim und melde mich dann nochmal, danke fürs raussuchen des alten Threads @Shorty. 
Generell suche ich etwas mobiles, Haus steht leider unter Denkmalschutz + Miete und dementsprechend darf ich keine Löcher in die Wand hauen. Das so ein Teil nicht stromsparend ist ist mir auch bewusst, aber solange ich im Monat nicht gleich 100€ mehr auf der Stromrechnung habe ist alles in Ordnung. Bezüglich Lautstärke, klar macht das Ding Geräusche, sollte nicht ganz so sehr dröhnen wie ein Staubsauger.


----------



## Laudian (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ok, ich versuche das mal halbwegs sinnvoll aufzustellen:

Bei einem 20m² Raum mit einer Person geht man je nach Isolation und Sonneneinstrahlung von ca. 1500-2000 Watt erforderlicher Kühlleistung aus. Bei einer mobilen Klimaanlage mit Abdichtung des Fensters eher noch ein wenig mehr, weil diese Abdichtungen nicht so unglaublich effizient sind (Kann man diese Abdichtung eigentlich kurzfristig entfernen und das Fenster nachts normal öffnen?). Den Stromverbrauch deines Computers und anderer Geräte kannst du 1 zu 1 oben drauf rechnen.

Dann landet man irgendwie bei so einem Gerät hier mit 2,7kW Kühlleistung und ca. 1kW Stromverbrauch:
https://www.amazon.de/DeLonghi-PAC-...tungsfunktion/dp/B00UAEOVJM?tag=sternvgl03-21

Eine kWh Strom kostet in Deutschland aktuell um die 0,30€.
Dann hängt es natürlich sehr davon ab, wie viel man die Klima benutzt. Wenn ich von 4 Stunden pro Tag ausgehe sind das ganz grob 1,20€ am Tag und etwa 36€ für einen Monat Nutzung. Wenn man die Klima gar nicht mehr abschaltet sind es im Extremfall auch 7,20€ am Tag und 216€ im Monat.
Als ich ein Semester in Thailand studiert habe hatte ich da eine Splitklima die ich fast rund um die Uhr laufen gelassen habe, da habe ich bei Strompreisen von ca. 0,10€/kWh knapp 50€ im Monat gezahlt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass eine mobile Klima mit abgedichtetem Fenster deutlich weniger effizient ist, sollte die Schätzung für die Preise also grob hinkommen. Vielleicht etwas weniger.
Dazu kommt die Fensterabdichtung: Laut Bewertungen sind die alle ziemlicher Schrott und müssen jedes Jahr neu gekauft werden, ca. 20€.

Und ob sich das dann lohnt?... Klimaanlagen sind unglaublich laut. Bei Splitgeräten wird der laute Teil der Anlage (der Kompressor) außen verbaut und nur ein Wärmetauscher mit Ventilatoren und ein paar Späßchen ins Hausinnere gesetzt. Die verlinkte Klimaanlage hat 63dbA, das ist etwas lauter als normale Gesprächslautstärke. Für mich wäre das absolut unerträglich, ich brüte lieber bei Ruhe in der Hitze als bei so einer Lautstärke im Kühlen zu sitzen.

Du musst natürlich wissen, was dir wichtiger ist. Kühle Luft oder Ruhe...


----------



## DerLee (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Hi,
für keine 200€ hatte ich mir eine mobile Klimaanlage gekauft. 
Das Zimmer an sich wird sehr kühl.

... das waren schon alle Vorteile 

Laut ist es, ohne Kopfhörer wird das nichts. Was bei mir aber geht, habe Kopfhörer auf am PC.
Der Aufbau .. gerade um das Finster ab zu dichten, ist dann schon aufwenig.
Daher baue ich die Klima nur an extrem heissen Tagen auf.

Für die, keine 3-4 Wochen im Jahr, finde ich den Stromverbrauch ok.

Was gehen würde ist, die Klima im Nebenzimmer aufbauen und 2 Zimmer zu kühlen.
Dann kannste ruhig TV schauen.

Würde sie aber auch nicht mehr missen wollen, geht sie kaputt kaufe ich mir eine neue.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Sehe das Problem nur mit Kippfenster, da es dort schwer ist mit dem Schlauch so raus zu kommen und das Fenster immer noch dicht ist. Mit so einem Schiebefenster könnte man sich noch so ein Holzteil mit dem Loch des Schlauches basteln. Das ganze ist wirklich sehr laut und auch nur in einem kleinem Zimmer Sinnvoll.

Hatte solch ein Mobiles Gerät auch mal im Wohnzimmer bei uns stehen.
Dadurch das auch die Küche mit dran hängt und es sich sozusagen um eine Wohnküche handelt hat das Teil nur Lärm verursacht und vielleicht das Zimmer auf 3-5°C nur runter kühlen können.


----------



## Venom89 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dadurch das auch die Küche mit dran hängt und es sich sozusagen um eine Wohnküche handelt hat das Teil nur Lärm verursacht und vielleicht *das Zimmer auf 3-5°C nur runter kühlen können.*



Das Teil will ich auch haben


----------



## DerLee (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sehe das Problem nur mit Kippfenster, da es dort schwer ist mit dem Schlauch so raus zu kommen und das Fenster immer noch dicht ist.QUOTE]
> 
> Das meinte ich mit Aufwendig.
> Schlauch aus dem Fenster und dann das Fenster abdichten damit nichts warmes rein kommt
> ...


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

@DerLee Welche Klimaanlage hast du dir den bestellt? Um wie viel Grad kühlt das Zimmer etwa ab?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



DerLee schrieb:


> Habe allerdings auch nur eine Mietwohnung, wird man nicht einfach ein Loch ins freie Bohren dürfen


Ist bei mir auch der Fall, daher konnte ich den Spalt nur mit Müllsäcke zu stopfen und etwas zu kleben.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @DerLee Welche Klimaanlage hast du dir den bestellt? Um wie viel Grad kühlt das Zimmer etwa ab?


Du musst dein Zimmer als Volumen ausrechnen.
Also Länge x Breite x Höhe = ? m[SUP]3[/SUP]

In den Produktbeschreibungen der Klimageräte findest du dann auch dazu Angaben für wie viel m[SUP]3[/SUP] die Klimaanlage ausgelegt ist.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Bei einer preiswerten Klimaanlage bleiben nur mobile Geräte übrig, einfach weil bei einer fest installierten (Split-) Anlage ja noch die Kosten für die Montage, mindestens aber für das Evakuieren (nennen wir es mal entlüften), dazu kommen (und man diese ja auch nicht überall anbringen darf). Die Leistung wird hier in BTU angegeben. Bei 20qm, wenn nicht gerade ein Dachzimmer im Altbau, sollten 7000BTU (~800 Watt Stromverbrauch) schon für eine gute Kühlung reichen - kommt halt drauf an wie kalt man es haben möchte. Kosten ab ca. 200€ (wobei die Preise im Sommer mit den Temperaturen steigen - letztes Jahr wurden 200€ Klimageräte am Ende für ca. 350€ verkauft). Und ganz wichtig: solche Geräte sind IMMER sehr laut.

Beispiel: GREE‎ mobile Klimaanlage Shiny 7000 BTU

Geräte mit 9000 BTU (Beispiel, ab ~240€) leisten etwas mehr, verbrauchen aber auch schon 1000Watt. Nach oben geht es je nach Bedürfnis quasi grenzenlos. 

Wichtig sind eigentlich nur 2 Punkte: Das Gerät sollte 3 (oder mehr) Lüfterstufen haben. Die höchste Stufe ist quasi immer sehr sehr laut. Bei drei Stufen ist die zweite Stufe in der Regel dennoch spürbar leiser als der Stufe-3-Turbo. Und das Gerät sollte über ein Slinger-Up-System (manchmal auch unter anderem Namen) haben. Klimaanlagen entziehen der Luft immer Feuchtigkeit (siehe Feuchtigkeit im Kühlschrank), teilweise enorme Mengen, und die muss ja irgendwo hin. Entweder wird sie in einem Behälter gesammelt, dann muß dieser gelehrt werden - unter Umständen jeden Tag (außer man klemmt einen Schlauch für eine permanente ebenerdige Entwässerung an). "Slinger-Up" nutzt das Wasser um den Kompressor zu kühlen - wobei es wieder verdampft (man muß im besten Fall gar kein Wasser ablaufen lassen).

Und ohne Abluftschlauch geht es natürlich auch nicht. Ob man jetzt eine weiße Schrank-Rückwand (= dünnes Holz, sehr leicht, blickdicht, das weiße nach Außen,) oder zb. eine Acrylglasplatte (2-3mm, aber in klarer Version sonnendurchlässig) nimmt ist eigentlich egal. Passend zum Fenster zurecht geschnitten und mit einer Bohrung versehen (kann als Plexiglas in passender Größe inkl. passendem vorgebohrtem Loch im Internetz bestellt werden), kann man so auch bei Kippfenstern prima den Abluftschlauch anbringen (das Fenster muß hierbei allerdings ständig geöffnet sein). Hier gibt es zwar auch fertige Lösungen aus Stoff und mit Klettband und Reißverschluss (wird tlw. für einen Aufpreis mit der Klima verkauft), aber dabei kommt immer auch wieder warme Luft ins Zimmer - und genau das will man nicht. Wenn man einen Rollladen hat, und der Klima der passende Adapter (so ein ca. 10cm hoher individuell in der Breite verschiebbarer undurchsichtiger Kunststoffeinsatz, der ins Fenster geklemmt, und dann vom runter gelassenen Rollladen fixiert wird) beiliegt, ist man sogar sofort und ohne basteln einsatzbereit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein weiterer Schwachpunkt ist bei Klimaanlagen mit einem Schlauch, dass diese ja permanent heiße Luft durch den Abluftschlauch nach außen befördern. Ergo kommt durch alle Luftschlitze im Zimmer auch ständig wieder warme Luft von zb. dem Flur/Treppenhaus ins Zimmer. Findige Bastler bauen ihre Klimaanlage daher auf 2-Schlauch-Technik um.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEQgRW-u7a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, das Prinzip ist aber immer identisch - die Ansaugflächen der Klima werden quasi abgedeckt (zb mit Holz, Pappe oder Plastikfolie/Mülltüten), und mittels dort angebrachtem zweitem Schlauch ebenfalls nach Außen gelegt. Somit entsteht kein Unterdruck mehr. Man sollte nur auf ausreichend Abstand zwischen den beiden Schläuchen achten - je wärmer die angesaugte Luft, desto wenig kalt die abgekühlte ausgeblasene Luft.


Und zuletzt - wie ja auch schon erwähnt - natürlich der Stromverbrauch. Bei uns kostet 1kWh 100% Ökostrom 0,26€. Eine 800Watt Klima (7000BTU) kostet damit ca. 2,50€ pro Tag, wenn sie 12h konstant läuft. Allerdings schaltet sie sich ja auch - je nach Isolation des Zimmers, der eingestellten Zimmertemperatur, und aktueller Außentemperatur - in der Regel auch irgendwann mal vorübergehend ab, und bei überschreiten der eingestellten Temperatur wieder an. Aber als Faustformen, und weil die meisten Menschen die niedrigste Temperatur einstellen (und sich lieber erkälten wollen^^), sollte man mit einer konstanten Laufzeit rechnen.

Bei einer 9000BTU Klima und 4h Laufzeit täglich, sind das ca. 1€ pro Tag, oder 30€ im Monat. Plus natürlich die Kosten für die Anschaffung des Gerätes, welches nach 2-3 Monaten wieder den Rest des Jahres ungenutzt im Keller (oder dem Dachboden) rumsteht.


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Bezüglich Lautstärke, klar macht das Ding  Geräusche, sollte nicht ganz so sehr dröhnen wie ein  Staubsauger.


Ich denke "nicht ganz so sehr wie ein Staubsauger" ist hier durchaus zutreffend. Deutlich leisere (mobile) Modelle kosten - bei ansonsten gleicher Kühlleistung - schnell mal 2-3x so viel, und sind auch nicht immer so leicht zu finden. Je nach Temperaturen und Zustand der Immobilie (Isolation) müssen da schon (relativ) enorme Luftmengen bewegt werden, um die Temperatur zu senken, und auch dort zu halten.

Daher auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf irgendwo eine solche Klimaanlage "zur probe hören", und schauen ob die Leistung auf der leisesten Stufe überhaupt noch ordentlich Kühlung liefert.


Hier eine potentielle Alternative, wenngleich nicht so gut vor dem PC oder TV nutzbar: Klick


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Eine teure Klima Anlage lohnt hier in Deutschland nicht für die wenigen heißen Tage die wir haben , ich hatte 2005 eine günstige Mobile  gekauft die erfüllt ihren Zweck gut,  wird aber in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr so viel genutzt weil weniger heiße Tage wir haben, es war nur 2018 wo ist 7 heiße Tage hatten,
Klimaanlagen machen immer Krach das ist unvermeidbar .


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Beispiel: GREE‎ mobile Klimaanlage Shiny 7000 BTU
> 
> Geräte mit 9000 BTU (Beispiel, ab ~240€) leisten etwas mehr, verbrauchen aber auch schon 1000Watt. Nach oben geht es je nach Bedürfnis quasi grenzenlos.
> 
> Hier eine potentielle Alternative, wenngleich nicht so gut vor dem PC oder TV nutzbar: Klick




Die Schwachstelle bei Allen Mobil Klima Analgen   ist der Abluft Schlauch , allein dieser gibt Hitze wieder zurück ins Zimmer.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Gott sei Dank spricht hier mal einer aus, was sich keiner zu sagen traut.  

PS: Die vergangenen 4 Jahre sind die heißesten Jahre seit Aufzeichnung des Wetters gewesen und 2018 hatte mehr als 7 Tage heißes Wetter, hör auf zu trollen, da waren einige Talsperren bereits im unteren Drittel.

Seit wann gehst du eigentlich so verschwenderisch mit deinem Datenvolumen um?




colormix schrieb:


> Die Schwachstelle bei Allen Mobil Klima Analgen ist der Abluft Schlauch , allein dieser gibt Hitze wieder zurück ins Zimmer.



Dein Ernst? 
Wie wäre es den warmen Abluftschlauch außerhalb des zu kühlenden Zimmers zu positionieren und hin und wieder den Edit-Button zu nutzen?


PPS: Dann doch lieber nix zum Thema schreiben... wobei, ist dir ja gelungen.
Es werden mal wieder nur unrelevante Themen und Überlegungen eingebracht, die dem TE weder helfen noch irgendwem anders.


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Die vergangenen 4 Jahre sind die heißesten Jahre seit Aufzeichnung des Wetters gewesen und 2018 hatte mehr als 7 Tage heißes Wetter, hör auf zu trollen, da waren einige Talsperren bereits im unteren Drittel.
> 
> Seit wann gehst du eigentlich so verschwenderisch mit deinem Datenvolumen um?
> 
> ...



Quatsch,
2005 war es selbst im Mai schon sehr heiß 30 c  in diesem Jahr lief meine 6 Wochen , ca. 250 € Extra an Stromkosten  ,  #
mit meiner  hatte ich noch Glück  Günstig ca, 230 € funktioniert gut  zieht nur ca. 550 bis 600 Watt ist bis ca. 24 qm Zimmer noch  grade so ausreichend .

Wie ich schon sage für die wegen Tage im Jahr lohnt eine teure Klimaanlage  hier  nicht und gute Kühlung erreicht man auch wenn man Nachts einen Ventilator ins Fester stellt und Tagsüber die Fester geschlossen hält und die Schalosien runter macht .


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



colormix schrieb:


> Quatsch,
> 2005 war es selbst im Mai schon sehr heiß 30 c  in diesem Jahr lief meine 6 Wochen , ca. 250 € Extra an Stromkosten  , danach wurde es von Jahr zu Jahr immer weniger , nur 2018 hatte wie mal wieder ca. 6 Tage Hitzewelle davpr waren es wo Jahr nur wenige 2 bis 4 Tage nur .




Keine Ahnung was genau du mir mitteilen möchtest, aber die Wetteraufzeichnungen sind für jeden einsehbar und bedürfen somit keiner "persönlichen Sichtweise oder Einschätzung". 

Gleichzeitig ist deine Diskussion für den TE völlig irrelevant, da ER für SICH festlegt ab wann sich sowas lohnt und nicht davon abhängig ist, ob es im Mai 2005 warm war oder nicht.

Aber genialer Einwurf, wirklich.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber genialer Einwurf, wirklich.



Du wirst ja wohl nichts anders von ihm erwartet haben 

Ich spiel auch schon seit Jahren mit dem Gedanken an eine Klimaanalge, wollte allerdings ein richtiges Split-Gerät. Hab auch mal zur Probe eines der mobile Teile bei mir stehen gehabt, aber ist für mich als Geräuschempfindlichem Menschen eher nichts. Doch bisher hat meine Frau  ihr Veto noch nicht zurückgezogen was die Klima betrifft.


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Mir verbrauchen die meisten Klimaanlagen  Alle zu viel Strom 1000 bis 2000 Watt ist ganz schön viel bei den hohen Strompreisen , das wird Richtig teuer wenn so was  mehrere Tage läuft .

Lautlose  Stromsparende  leise  Klimaanalgen gibt es  nicht .


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Du wirst ja wohl nichts anders von ihm erwartet haben
> 
> Ich spiel auch schon seit Jahren mit dem Gedanken an eine Klimaanalge, wollte allerdings ein richtiges Split-Gerät. Hab auch mal zur Probe eines der mobile Teile bei mir stehen gehabt, aber ist für mich als Geräuschempfindlichem Menschen eher nichts. Doch bisher hat meine Frau  ihr Veto noch nicht zurückgezogen was die Klima betrifft.



Ja, klingt auch für mich verlockend, aber noch sind mir auch die mobilen Geräte zu kostspielig. 
Ein Teil des Effektes erreicht man ja auch mit nem kühlen Bierchen.  zumindest fast. 



colormix schrieb:


> Mir verbrauchen die meisten Klimaanlagen Alle zu viel Strom 1000 bis 2000 Watt ist ganz schön viel bei den hohen Strompreisen , das wird Richtig teuer wenn so was mehrere Tage läuft .
> 
> Lautlose Stromsparende leise Klimaanalgen gibt es nicht .



Klimaalgen gibt es schon, die nutzt man zur Verbesserung der Luftqualität, die sind tatsächlich nahezu lautlos und funktionieren über Photosynthese.
Einfach googlen oder richtig schreiben.


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Habe schon mal überlegt eine Klimaanlage  selber zu bauen ,
zwei Auto Kühler einen in der Wohnung einen draußen vor dem Fenster,
verbunden mit einem Kühlschlauch und einer  Umwälz Wasserpumpe Regelbar  ,
Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich das  nehmen was in diesen Kühl Packs ist ,
an den Auto Kühlern jeweils mehrere Lüfter anbringen ,

vielleicht funktioniert so was ?


----------



## Venom89 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



colormix schrieb:


> Habe schon mal überlegt eine Klimaanlage  selber zu bauen ,
> zwei Auto Kühler einen in der Wohnung einen draußen vor dem Fenster,
> verbunden mit einem Kühlschlauch und einer  Umwälz Wasserpumpe Regelbar  ,
> Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich das  nehmen was in diesen Kühl Packs ist ,
> ...



Ich dachte es lohnt sich nicht? 

Dir ist bewusst, was in den "kühl Packs" ist? Dir ist bewusst das diese zuvor aktiv gekühlt werden müssen? 

Evtl solltest du dich erst einmal damit beschäftigen, wie eine Klimaanlage überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Für etwas Basiswissen:  LINK


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Für etwas Basiswissen:  LINK



ich habe keine Lust mein Kostbares teures Datenvolumen für irgendwelche Video Clips zu vergeuden so was kucke ich mir generell nicht mehr an ,
kann man auch in Text/Bilderform  Form erklären ,
es interessiert  mich  auch    erst  mal nicht  weiter war nun mal ein Gedanke  bevor ich die Klimaanlage  hatte ,
 habe  meine Klimaanlage und Neu Arctic Air um Strom zu sparen erst mal am testen verbraucht nur 10 Watt hat FB  kühlt hier gut  so im Abstand von 2 Metern ist aber laut ist der Nachteil daran hat nur 39 € gekostet >> wenn man oben in das Wasser noch Eiswürfel eingibt wird es noch Kälter , ist eine Sparsame Notlösung aber nicht optimal weil die Luft noch feuchter wird, meine Klimaanlage hingegen entflechtetet die Luft was bei hohen Temperaturen angenehmer ist .


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



colormix schrieb:


> habe  meine Klimaanlage und Neu *Arctic Air *um Strom zu sparen erst mal am testen verbraucht nur 10 Watt hat FB  kühlt hier gut  so im Abstand von 2 Metern ist aber laut ist der Nachteil daran hat nur 39 € gekostet >> wenn man oben in das Wasser noch Eiswürfel eingibt wird es noch Kälter .


 Ach das Teil hier meinst Du? Mini-Kuehler: Grosses Versprechen, wenig Leistung - WELT

Naja, passt zu Deinen sonstigen Einschätzungen.  Ich glaube, Du musst auf dem Gebiet noch einiges lernen. Auch was Deine 10W-Kühlung mit Eiswürfeln betrifft. Pro-Tipp: Mach doch zusätzlich noch den Gefrierschrank auf und kühle so Deine Wohnung ab. Einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Hahahaha geil:  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OANVclWlUNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Für Allergiker sicher ein Traum.



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe keine Lust mein Kostbares teures Datenvolumen für irgendwelche Video Clips zu vergeuden so was kucke ich mir generell nicht mehr an ,
> kann man auch in Text/Bilderform Form erklären , ...




Nun ja, beim gesprochenen Wort gibt es eben weniger Sender-/ Empfängerprobleme und auch keinen Interpretationsspielraum.

Ansonsten ist das Wissen hinter der Thermodynamik frei zugänglich und spätestens in der 8ten Klasse abgehandelt. 

Ps: Nur mit kühlem Bierchen anschauen.


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ach das Teil hier meinst Du? Mini-Kuehler: Grosses Versprechen, wenig Leistung - WELT
> 
> Naja, passt zu Deinen sonstigen Einschätzungen.  Ich glaube, Du musst auf dem Gebiet noch einiges lernen. Auch was Deine 10W-Kühlung mit Eiswürfeln betrifft. Pro-Tipp: Mach doch zusätzlich noch den Gefrierschrank auf und kühle so Deine Wohnung ab. Einen Versuch ist es wert.



Was man nicht alles so im Web aufschnappt  und glaubt ohne selber zu kennen ? meine Kühlt gut keine Sorge habe ich auch seit 14 Uhr an  auch die Tage zu vor wo es recht warm war hatte ich die kleine an auch Nachts vorm Bett,
 habe eine  andere die hat Fernbedienung  ,

"Tipp: Mach doch zusätzlich noch den Gefrierschrank "

ein noch Größerer Unsinn fällt  dir wohl nicht ein ?

Eiswürfel rein stellt man den Lüfter wieder auf kleinste Stufe wird leiserer und Kühlt genauso .


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



colormix schrieb:


> ..., wenn so was mehrere Tage läuft freut man sich über die Strom Rechnung , diese kleinen sind zwar nicht optimal aber wegen dem geringen Stromverbrauch muss man sich keinen Kopf machen .



Junge, die haben dir 50€ für die Idee: "nasses Handtuch auf Lüfter legen" abgenommen, lass mal langsam gut sein, ist nur zu deinem Besten.

PS: Von mir aus auch 20€, macht 0 Unterschied.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Oh, da hat Physikmix aber wieder schön editiert.


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Junge, die haben dir 50€ für die Idee: "nasses Handtuch auf Lüfter legen" abgenommen, lass mal langsam gut sein, ist nur zu deinem Besten.
> 
> PS: Von mir aus auch 20€, macht 0 Unterschied.



Sehr dolle Idee willst alle 30 min das Handtuch Neu befeuchten und Nachts dir den Wecker dann stellen ?
Was mit dem Wassertank wenn man den ganz voll macht hält fast 8 Stunden bis leer ist .
Diese lächerlichen 48 € interessieren mich nicht  entweder es klappte oder es klappte nicht ,  bin damit zufrieden  sparen den teuren Strom für die Klimaanlage , die  Klimaanlage ist auch nicht leise .


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Kennt ihr eigentlich pearl.de ? Die haben auch immer solche Innovationen auf Lager.


----------



## colormix (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Das kleine Teil erfüllt seinen Zweck  etwas  Alternative zur Stromfressenden  Klimaanlage   mit etwas Kühlung   , 
hätte das Teil auch wieder Umtauschen können werde es aber behalten .

Wie schon gesagt bei den Mobilen hat man  immer das Problem mit dem Abluft Schlauch der heiß wird und zusätzlich wieder das Zimmer mit aufheizt was hier keiner kapieren will , (der  Abluft Schlauch ist nämlich >>nicht Hitze/Wärme isoliert<<  der wird nämlich  ca. 50 bis 55 c heiß !), dieses zusätzliche  aufheizen des Zimmer habe ich bei der Kleinen nämlich nicht . 

Die Mobilen muss man umbauen damit die optimal funktionieren   das muss Hitze Feuer Fest sein.


Zwischen haben und nutzen  selber Ausprobieren , oder ich schnappe irgendwo im Web was auf  verbreite dieses ist immer noch ein Himmelweiter Unterschied .


----------



## Venom89 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



colormix schrieb:


> Das kleine Teil erfüllt seinen Zweck  etwas  Alternative zur Stromfressenden  Klimaanlage   mit etwas Kühlung   ,
> hätte das Teil auch wieder Umtauschen können werde es aber behalten .



Nur das eine Klimaanlage die Raumtemperatur effektiv herunter kühlen kann. Genau das kann der Wasserspender nämlich nicht. 



> Wie schon gesagt bei den Mobilen hat man  immer das Problem mit dem Abluft Schlauch der heiß wird und zusätzlich wieder das Zimmer mit aufheizt was hier keiner kapieren will , (der  Abluft Schlauch ist nämlich >>nicht Hitze/Wärme isoliert<<  der wird nämlich  ca. 50 bis 55 c heiß !)



Schön nachgelesen  
Das ist ja auch der Grund für die geringe Effizienz einer mobilen. Trotzdem funktioniert das besser als Wasser pusten. 



> dieses zusätzliche  aufheizen des Zimmer habe ich bei der Kleinen nämlich nicht .



Wenn der Abluftschlauch vernünftig nach außen geführt wird, wird es drinnen definitiv nicht wärmer. 



> Zwischen haben und nutzen  selber Ausprobieren , oder ich schnappe irgendwo im Web was auf  verbreite dieses ist immer noch ein Himmelweiter Unterschied .



Ausprobieren, haben und nutzen, setzt also die physikalischen Gesetze außer Kraft?


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Bin ja nur froh das der TE hier schon länger unterwegs ist.. ein neuer User würd sich wohl Ungläubig an den Kopf fassen.  Wobei mich jetzt immer noch interessieren würde wozu sich der TE entschieden hat, vlt kam er von seiner Idee ja ganz ab nachdem ihm geraten worden ist das es in Deutschland absolut nicht nötig ist eine Klimaanlage zu besitzen. 




colormix schrieb:


> Diese lächerlichen 48 € interessieren mich nicht  entweder es klappte  oder es klappte nicht ,  bin damit zufrieden  sparen den teuren Strom  für die Klimaanlage , die  Klimaanlage ist auch nicht leise .



Also gut gemeiner Rat, hättest die 48€ mal lieber in mehr Datenvolumen investiert... ich denke da hast du mehr davon.


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bin ja nur froh das der TE hier schon länger unterwegs ist.. ein neuer User würd sich wohl Ungläubig an den Kopf fassen.  Wobei mich jetzt immer noch interessieren würde wozu sich der TE entschieden hat, vlt kam er von seiner Idee ja ganz ab nachdem ihm geraten worden ist das es in Deutschland absolut nicht nötig ist eine Klimaanlage zu besitzen.



Ich fasse mir so auch an den Kopf keine Sorge! :p Entschieden habe ich mich leider noch nicht, selbst der Schlauch wird bei mir zum Problem weil ich nur ein Fenster in meinem Zimmer habe - wenn ich das komplett abdichte mit Holz / Plexiglas kann ich nachts nicht mehr ordentlich lüften und müsste das Ding 24/7 laufen lassen, was mir wieder zu teuer ist. Ich versuche es das Jahr wahrscheinlich nochmal mit Ventilator + Bier.


----------



## DerLee (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @DerLee Welche Klimaanlage hast du dir den bestellt? Um wie viel Grad kühlt das Zimmer etwa ab?



Hi,
sry eben erst gesehen. Schaue ich nach der Arbeit nach und gebe die Daten durch.
Die Klima ist bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt, also nichts besonderes mehr und war damals schon günstig.

Mit dem Schlauch habe ich keine Probleme, nur das Fenster eben abdichten.

Die erste Stunde ich die Klima auf max stehen dann schraube ich es shcon runter weil es zu kühl wird.

Daten kommen ..


----------



## RSH (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

habe mir den hier DeLonghi Pinguino PAC AN112 Silent ab €' '619 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland für unsere 70m² Mietwohnung unterm Dach geholt. Da meine Frau nachwuchsbedingt den ganzen Tag in der Bude hocken bleiben muss, war die Anschaffung unabwendbar. Kühlt sehr ordentlich, nichts klappert. Klar ist der Kompressor laut, aber wenn man White Noise mag ist es kein großes Problem. Den Abluftschlauch führe ich über eine textile Fensterabdichtung nach draußen. Die hält bisher auch recht gut. Insgesamt eine passable Notlösung wenn man sich tagsüber in der Wohnung aufhalten muss...

Habe das Gerät noch für 560€ bekommen, jetzt klettert der Preis wieder auf die 1000€ zu, wie ich sehe


----------



## DerLee (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @DerLee Welche Klimaanlage hast du dir den bestellt? Um wie viel Grad kühlt das Zimmer etwa ab?



Pro Klima mpn3-07crn1 heisst sie, gibt es wohl nur noch auf Ebay 
Dürfte 180€ Bezahlt haben damals, Zimmer hat 41m³

Temperatur habe ich nicht gemessen.
2 PC´s und 4 Monitore stehen im Zimmer, im  Sommer war es nicht zum aushalten.
Wenn das Zimmer runter gekühlt hat, habe ich die Klima zwischen 19 und 20 Grad stehen, wird sonst zu kalt.

Glaube wurde noch nicht erwähnt, das Teil sammelt Wasser in einem Behälter oder einem Abführschlauch.
Habe ein normalen Putzeimer daneben gestellt, hält für 2-3 Tage.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

180€ Leck mich doch am Zipfel. Glückwunsch


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich fasse mir so auch an den Kopf keine Sorge! :p Entschieden habe ich mich leider noch nicht, selbst der Schlauch wird bei mir zum Problem weil ich nur ein Fenster in meinem Zimmer habe - wenn ich das komplett abdichte mit Holz / Plexiglas kann ich nachts nicht mehr ordentlich lüften und müsste das Ding 24/7 laufen lassen, was mir wieder zu teuer ist. Ich versuche es das Jahr wahrscheinlich nochmal mit Ventilator + Bier.



Für den Abluftschlauch gibt's so Fensterdichtdinger mit Reißverschluss. Ich hab auch nur ein Fenster und hab das Fensterdichtding gleich mitbestellt. So im Nachhinein hätte ich es eventuell anders anbringen müssen, aber funktioniert ganz gut. Logischerweiser gehen jetzt die Preise in die Höhe...für meins hab ich am Donnerstag noch 399 € bezahlt, 6 Tage später kostet das Ding 500€.


----------



## colormix (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Eckism schrieb:


> Für den Abluftschlauch gibt's so Fensterdichtdinger mit Reißverschluss. Ich hab auch nur ein Fenster und hab das Fensterdichtding gleich mitbestellt. So im Nachhinein hätte ich es eventuell anders anbringen müssen,
> .



Das kann man auch mit einer Decke Abdichten  so mache  ich das immer, hatte mal von der Balkon Tür oben die Öffnung genommen das war nicht gut die Scheibe wurde sehr heiß das dann schnell wieder abgebaut .

Bei meiner jetzigen Modi Klimaanlage bring es etwas wenn es nicht ganz so heiß im Zimmer ist,  wenn ich einfach nur auf die  Ventilator Funktion schalte verbraucht wenig Strom .

Bei den Mobilen  gibt es aber auch viel Strott,
hatte mir damals einige im Baumarkt angeguckt, bei einer war der Abluft  Schlauch  angegangen   Gerät überhitzte und die Sicherung  flog raus , meine schalte da z.b selbstständig ab von Kühlfunktion auf  Ventilator Funktion runter .


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ja, wir wissen es. Seitdem kühlst Du mit Eiswürfeln.


----------



## colormix (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen es. Seitdem kühlst Du mit Eiswürfeln.



Und Neidisch auf die Klimaanalgen Besitzer hier ?


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



colormix schrieb:


> Das kann man auch mit einer Decke Abdichten  so mache  ich das immer, hatte mal von der Balkon Tür oben die Öffnung genommen das war nicht gut die Scheibe wurde sehr heiß das dann schnell wieder abgebaut .
> 
> Bei meiner jetzigen Modi Klimaanlage bring es etwas wenn es nicht ganz so heiß im Zimmer ist,  wenn ich einfach nur auf die  Ventilator Funktion schalte verbraucht wenig Strom .
> 
> ...



Ich nutze ja nun seit mehr als 10 Jahren nen mobiles Klimagerät, aber mit ner Decke abdichten? Irgendwas zu heiß, das die Sicherung rausfliegt? Deine Schauermärchen mit Feuerfest kann man auch nicht so richtig ernst nehemen. Der Abluftschlauch wird schon warm,  aber bisher ist noch nix abgefackelt.
Du solltest Dir eher Gedanken drüber machen, was passiert, wenn man in einem so schon warmen Raum im Sommer noch zusätzlich Flüssigkeit verteilt. Erstens nimmst du dem Körper die eigene Möglichkeit, sich durch Schweiß mittels Verdunstung abzukühlen, da die Luft bereits gesättigt ist und zweitens setzt sich diese gesättigte Luft an Wänden, Geräten usw. ab, was Schimmelpilze richtig genial finden.
Ja, ne richtige Klimaanlage verbraucht einiges an Strom und ist laut, aber sie läuft nunmal nicht das ganze Jahr durch, moderne sind RELATIV effizient (im vergleich zu älteren), auch am Tag läuft der Kompressor nicht ständig durch zwecks Temperaturgesteuert und man nimmt dem Körper einiges anThermischer Belastung ab.


----------



## colormix (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Eckism schrieb:


> Deine Schauermärchen mit Feuerfest kann man auch nicht so richtig ernst nehemen. Der .



Das mit der Überhitzung sind keine Schauermärchen, hatte mich damals sehr intensiv 
mit einem Verkäufer im Baumarkt darüber unterhalten und der riet selber von diesen Modellen dort ab , der Abluftschlauch hatte sich gelöst Gerät  überhitzte  die Hauptsicherung flog raus  ,
meine schaltet ab .
Du hast 10 Jahre eine >>> ich habe 14 Jahre meine !

Was auch gut Funktioniert wenn es nicht mit dem Fester geht, die heiße Abluft in einem Raum pumpen den man nicht nutz und in diesem Raum die Fenster offen lassen und vor das Fenster noch einen Ventilator erstellen der nach draußen pustet .


Ich weiß selber das im Sommer eine zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit  sehr ungünstig ist und das meine Klimaanlage die Luft Entfeuchtung und klar ist Kalte Trockenen Luft immer  besser als warmen  schwülwarme Luft.


----------



## Laudian (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Moin, hört mit dieser Diskussion jetzt bitte mal auf, das führt zu nichts und ist inzwischen wirklich offtopic.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ich habe Jahrelang ne Mobile Klimaanlage mit angeblichen 3Kw Kühlleistung genutzt, 
vor 2 Jahren hab ich die Rausgeworfen und durch ne Inverter Split Anlage ersetzt mit 6Kw Kühlleistung 
Kl
Mit der Mobilen bin ich im Sommer nicht unter 26°C gekommen, in einem Raum ( 40qm² ) und mein Stromabschlag lag gleich mal 600€ Höher. .....  seitdem durft ich dann auch 20€ mehr im Monat zahlen.
Jetzt mit der Inverter Anlage, schaff ich es auch problemlos bei 34°C Außentemperatur die Komplette Wohnung runterzukühlen, ich hab mal ne Probe aufs Example gemacht, bei 32°C Außentemperatur auf 18°C Runtergekühlt unter einer Stunde. 

Stromrechnung war auch Super, ich hab 300€ Raus bekommen und mein Monatlicher Abschlag ist um 20€ Gesunken.    

Oder anders Gesagt, meine ehemalige Mobile hätte in 3 Jahren so viel Betriebskosten verursacht wie mich die ganze Split Inverter Anlage gekostet hat. 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich der Umwelt damit weitaus weniger Schäden verursache als mit ner Mobilen Klima ( Die meiner Meinung nach einfach verboten gehören ) Ich hab ne Klimaanlage im übrigen aus Gesundheitlichen gründen. Apropo Gesundheitliche Gründe, diese Mobilen Klimaanlagen sind die ekelhaftesten Bakterienschleudern, ich empfehle jeden der auf Mobile anlagen schwört mal ne 2 Jahre alte Anlage zu zerlegen, derjenige wird nie wieder sich so nen Ding in die Wohnung stellen, geschweige den die Luft aus so nem ding atmen wollen. 
Also ich reinige mein Innenteil alle 2 Monate antibakteriell, ne Mobile Klimaanlage kann man nicht wirklich reinigen, allein was sich für  Ekelzeug in der Dämmung der Mobilen Anlage befindet ist ..... naja jedem Selbst überlassen was er seiner Gesundheit antut.  

Wer ohnehin schon Probleme hat mit den  Atemwegen der sollte niemals in ne Wohnung gehen wo ne Mobile Anlage läuft, selbst viele alte Split Anlagen sind da nicht besser. 

Achja ich hab meine Split Inverter Anlage selbst verbaut inkl. den Durchbruch durch die Wand, ich hab sie Lediglich vom Klimatechniker Abnehmen und Befüllen lassen, das hat mir allein schon nen Haufen Kosten gespart, und obwohl ich in Miete Wohne, hab ich nen Durchbruch in die Wand machen dürfen und das Außenteil an die Wand setzen dürfen, in Miete Wohnen heißt also nicht das ne Inverter Anlage absolut unmöglich ist. Viele Vermieter lassen mit sich reden, aus einem einfachen Grund, Ne Fest Verbaute Klimaanlage stellt ne Wohnraumaufwertung da, und wenn ich mal Ausziehe darf mein Vermieter die Anlage kaufen, oder ich bin verpflichtet den Durchbruch Fachgemäß wieder verschließen zu lassen ( was absolut Problemlos geht ) Das haben wir so Vertraglich festgehalten und alles ist Gut.



Achja und Colormix hat recht mit der Überhitzung !!! Es ist Tatsächlich möglich Textilien in Brand zu setzen mit der Ablufteinheit einer Mobilen Klima !




Und noch etwas, es gibt ne Faustregel, jede Klimaanlage die bei 25° Außentemperatur es nicht schaft 2-3°C Kalte Luft am Ausgang bereit zu stellen, ist ******* oder Kaputt bzw fehlt dann Kühlmitte, ne Mobile schaft es nichtmal unter 20°C 

Jeder Klimatechniker kann sich da nur köstlich amüsieren.


----------



## colormix (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Die Split Anlagen sind auch effektiver keine Frage , 
aber ob sich diese Aufwand lohnt für die wenigen heißen Tage im Sommer ?
 zu kalt sollte man es auch nicht  einstellen bekommt man schnell eine Erkältung wenn die Temperatur  Unterschiede zu groß werden .


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Deswegen hab ich eine Inverter Anlage, denn die ist sogar beim Heizen im Winter Effizienter als die Zentralheizung, die nutze ich zur Unterstützung um die Wohnung schnell aufzuheizen und die Zentralheizung lediglich zum halten der Wärme wärend das Innenteil die Luft umwälzt und Reinigt ! 

Moderne Inverter Klimaanlagen haben auch ne Luftreinigungsfunktion sogar ne Hepa Staubfilter Funktion, also auch für Allergiker sinnvoll ganz ohne die Klimafunktion  , es ist also längst nicht so das die Klimaanlage nur im Sommer benutzt wird sondern ganzjährig, es ist ja keine Kühlanlage sondern eine "Klima"anlage. 

Was Hitze und Kälte angeht, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich brauche die Klimaanlage aus Gesundheitlichen gründen, eben auch weil ich manchmal extremste Kreislaufprobleme hab und Migräne im Sommer, besonders auf Temperaturunterschiede reagiere ich empfindsam. Und trotzdem ist ne Split Anlage besser, sie verbraucht einfach weniger Strom, und wenn es nur 2€ am Tag sind auf 30-40Tage hochgerechnet, es geht mir nicht nur ums Geld sondern um die Umwelt da kann man nicht mit Kosten Nutzungsfaktor kommen. 

Das kann ja jeder selbst bestimmen was ihm Wichtiger ist, es ist nur mal ein Fakt das diese Mobilen Dinger keinerlei Darseinsberechtigung haben und unter Klimatechnikern und jeden der sich mit Klimatechnik auskennt sind das die Teufelskisten überhaupt, auch kein Wunder, ne Klimaanlage hat auf 2-3°C Runterzukühlen, sonst kann man sie als Defekt deklarieren, so lernen es Klimatechniker in der Schule und dann kommen diese Mobilen dinger die es mit mühe und Not vielleicht mal auf 10°C schaffen könnten, nen Klimatechniker würde sagen, das ding is ab Werk defekt. Und das ist es im Grunde auch, selbst wenn ich so nen Teil befülle mit einem Druck um 1-2°C zu Erreichen würde es nicht funktionieren, von daher ist das als Defekt anzusehen. 

Eben mal ganz abgesehen davon das die Teile Bazillenschleudern sind. 

Aber das ist meine Persönliche Meinung zu den Mobilen Kisten.


----------



## colormix (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Richtig Effektiv wäre so eine Anlange wenn die ganz ohne teuren  Strom auskommen würde sich die Energie von Solar  Panels   holen  könnte,
Tagsüber ist es draußen heiß   Sonne scheint die Solar  Panels  holen sich den  Strom für die Klimaanlage  vom Solar  Panels   das wäre das Optimum , könnte man auch im Winter an einigen Tagen  mit Heizen und Heizkosten sparen ,
was in einem  Mehrfamilienhaus   nicht geht aber beim Eigenheim machbar  ist.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> wenn ich das komplett abdichte mit Holz / Plexiglas kann ich nachts nicht mehr ordentlich lüften


Eine Holz- oder Plexiglasplatte mit einer ordentlichen Halterung (siehe Bilder in meinem letzten Posting) brauchst du nicht zusätzlich abdichten, und kannst sie somit Abends innerhalb von 30 Sekunden auch wieder entfernen.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Klimaanlage für den Sommer*

Ich habe mich im Sommer 2017 auch für eine Klimaanlage entschieden.
Geplant war so eine mobile Anlage wo man per Schlauch die Luft nach draussen abführt.
Nach etwas Recherche habe ich gelesen, das man damit nicht wirklich kühle Temperaturen erreicht.
Ein Kumpel hat mir dann deutlich zu einem Split-Gerät geraten.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich hab dann ca 3500€ in die Hand genommen, hab jetzt ein Innengerät im Schlafzimmer, ein Innengerät im Wohnzimmer, und das Außengerät auf dem Balkon.
Wenn ich das Teil einschalte, ist in 15 Minuten Sibieren (so lange die Anlage läuft^^).
Und wenn ich mir so anschau was wir seit her so an Außentemperaturen bekommen, bereue ich keinen Cent.
Der Spaß kostet echt nicht wenig, aber das Ergebnis ist überzeugend.


----------



## SvenSn25 (23. Juni 2020)

Für die Größe deines Zimmers hast du schon ein sehr ordentliches Budget. Letztendlich gibt es diverse mobile Klimaanlagen ab ca. 250 Euro. Von der Kühlleistung würde da auch schon ein günstiges Einsteigergerät reichen, allerdings sind die alle recht laut. Ich persönlich finde die De’Longhi Pinguino PAC N82 Eco Silent ziemlich gut, da sie auch einen ruhigen Modus hat, der eben nicht so extrem laut dröhnt. Die ist allerdings ein kleines Stück über deinem Budget. Von daher schau dir mal die Klimaanlage von Pro Breeze an. Die reicht für kleine Räume und hat auch einen etwas leiseren Schlafmodus. Passt mit 370 Euro auch deutlich besser in das Budget! Hab dir hier mal nen Vergleich der Klimaanlagen rausgesucht: Mobile Klimaanlage [2020] - Beste & effizienteste Modelle | Smartlife.style


----------

